# Another Comparison between the Canon EF 50mm f 1.4 USM vs f1.8 STM



## JoFT (Oct 18, 2015)

A friend of us is living an London and she is blogging on fashion and lifestyle.http://www.vorld.tv/ She has pretty nice photos - all shot with an EOS 60D and the EF 50 STM II. 


I realized which asset these cheap but excellent lenses are for the Canon EOS system. But i use µ43 as well - especially when I am traveling in my regular business - and I do not want to carry tons of gear. And there is nothing comparable. I started to look closer at this topic, bought the cheapest reasonable good lens (SIGMA 30mm f2.8 Art) and reviewed my experience: I had to get my copy of the Nifty-Fifty....


This copy has just blown me away: It is clear better at all aperture than my 50mm f1.4 lens. At any area and any aperture. Period.


Here is the link to the review: http://bit.ly/1OCuFi5


Some remarks on comparison of the image quality in comparison:: In the following images the f1.4 is left, the f1.8 is on the right...




This photo are shot @ f2 and 100 ISO. It is the upper left side - and the result is terrible - but only for the f1.4 version. the f1.8 looks pretty acceptable.




The difference is reduced @ f4 - but still not acceptable on f1.4 lens.




The next test was @ f11. I thought that the f 1.4 will be comparable - but this is definitely not the case.... The f1.4 is softer - even stopped down. 





Showing stars... These crops represent the center of the images. Both shots @ f8. The f 1.4 has less stars in comparison to the f1.8 - even if the number of blades are less.... 




These crops represent the left side of the images and not the extreme. Both shots @ f8 - and the f 1.4 is again pretty disappointing for me.


----------



## JoFT (Oct 18, 2015)

JoFT said:


> A friend of us is living an London and she is blogging on fashion and lifestyle.http://www.vorld.tv/ She has pretty nice photos - all shot with an EOS 60D and the EF 50 STM II.
> 
> 
> I realized which asset these cheap but excellent lenses are for the Canon EOS system. But i use µ43 as well - especially when I am traveling in my regular business - and I do not want to carry tons of gear. And there is nothing comparable. I started to look closer at this topic, bought the cheapest reasonable good lens (SIGMA 30mm f2.8 Art) and reviewed my experience: I had to get my copy of the Nifty-Fifty....
> ...




I am a bit concerned that the embedded links are blocked...


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Oct 18, 2015)

i love my 50mm stm awesome lens all it needs is IS and it would be perfect


_W9A1891-1 by Bigz Ant, on Flickr


_W9A1718-1 by Bigz Ant, on Flickr


_W9A1724-1 by Bigz Ant, on Flickr


----------

